# Water bottles?



## Daphne

My OH has always used hamster sized (150ml) bottles for her pet mice, and empties/refills them once every morning. She's never had any trouble with the water running out before she's replaced it. I'm wondering if that problem would occur with the 75ml mouse sized bottles? Would a small group of up to 4 mice, or 1 mother and babies, be likely to drink all 75ml of water in a 24 hour period? Just wondering as I'm unsure of which size to buy.

Also, am I right in thinking the usual water bottles are the best way, as opposed to a dish/bowl or bird water bottle?


----------



## morning-star

I find a group of say 6-7 does will get though a 75ml in about two-three days. so it'll be fine if your changing the water often.

Some people like to use water bowls, but I find they end up filling the bowl with bedding and I like them to have water at all times -so I use a water bottle.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I have them on all my small tubs, most animals in one tub at one time might be 2 adults and 6 young, 5 larger tubs with same bottles may have 4 adults in, either may drink half to two thirds each day. Out of 22 tubs with 75ml bottles on, i probably get one empty one per week or so that i need to fill, but that could possibly be one i missed and was only half full the night before.


----------



## Daphne

I'll go ahead and get the small ones then


----------



## Velvet_Meece

With regards to your bowl comment, i highly recommend bottles. I used bowls for years and it was such a burden having to empty and clean then everyday, sometimes twice a day as they get soiled and tipped over soaking everything!

So soon as i could afford it, i went ahead and bought 2 boxes of bottles and replaced every single bowl, would never look back now, they're a godsend


----------



## morning-star

this is the cheapest I have found water bottles if you need to buy in bulk:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/080961/Trail/searchtext>WATER+BOTTLES.htm


----------



## jammin32

I have loads of bottles if it helps, i don't want much for them

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=11354


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I get mine here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 248wt_1110


----------



## Daphne

Thanks for all the places to buy!  My OH ordered some last night though, not sure where from.


----------



## littlelovesmousery

Water bottles are definitely easier. I use mostly bowls and I have to dump/refill them twice a day. I don't have a huge number but it is still time consuming.


----------

